# Introducing my Shop-Made Horiz Mortiser



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

Built this a while ago, but have made improvements and modifications...
Works awesome, have made hundred of mortises now...
My own invention as far as design...
Very little $ needed, stuff around shop..
Feel free to use design if ya want, it works so good, very reliable and precise.http://stevensmasterwoodworks.com
**i forgot to add the pic of the "Z" axis, it raises and lowers the router housing (plate), I used the rack n pinion from the old fence system from my 1966 Craftsman Table Saw, it is really easy to turn the knob and the gears raise/lower router...Don't know how to add another pic..?? OKAY I added a reply


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Real good job. I see possibilities.


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Z axis rack n pinion*

raises and lowers router


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very cool idea and very smart on your end.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet...


----------



## DanT (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

Love it, much better than the one I just built. Do you have plans or drawing for it?


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Way cool! I see the table moves horizontally left & right and the router moves up & down. How do you measure the travel in either direction?


----------



## adres52 (Sep 8, 2009)

Super!!!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Like the idea, congrats


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
as far as the side to side movement, I have stops under table at each side with thumb screws, when the table is moved side to side it hits the stops on either end, with a rule that I can set them from either side (-) the bit.
as far as front to back, I have a stop under table that is simply a knob w/threaded end hitting edge, at what ever length I set, usually 1" deep or whtevr.

I can take detailed pics of the entire tooling, but I have no drawings, I worked from my thoughts. But i can take pics of any certain area, lemme know, ok


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

...and the Z axis, router up and down is measured by a stick-on rule also, as I turn the rack & pinion gears for up down, it measures of the rule that I zero'd to the center of router. Or I just measure off table...ha, I ALWAYS double check all measurements, even though I have never found them different from the stick-on rules, I like to check. I ALWAYS make a TEST mortise also, good practices, thats all


----------

